# Captain Tony For Hire or Charter Service for Hire



## lonestarbluewater (Apr 20, 2016)

Hey guys we are gearing up for another Awesome Deep Water Season! Whether you own a boat and want to Hire your own personal Bluewater fishing guide, need a Captain to drive you and clients around or looking to book an Offshore Fishing Adventure targeting anything from Trophy Speckled Trout to Big Yellow Fin Tuna we do it all and have very nice quality Boats to enjoy these exsperiences aboard. We document catches with GoPro. We also offer Deep drop fishing for Golden Tile Fish, Snowy Grouper and Sword Fish with Electric fishing reels. Prices for Bay start @450 all day offshore fishing start @1200 we also offer night trips [email protected] 

If you own a Boat and want to hire a Captain/Fishing Guide Daily price $350 
This trips are meant to teach owners how to use all of their equipment to maximize catching 

You go check out of pictures on Instagram @Salty_Seamen for booking and any question please leave message or contact us 
@832 287 0802


----------

